# gpu-z and macbook pro



## rumblpak (Jun 30, 2008)

I've found this application very nice while I'm in windows but is there any chance it will support downloading the bios like it does for other cards?  NVidia Control Panel can see the bios version as 60.84.49.03.00 and I would be happy to dump it for you once there is a version that supports it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2008)

can you contact me via instant messenger?


----------



## rumblpak (Jul 1, 2008)

sure my aim under the same name as my account and my jabber is the same email as my account.


----------

